# Show your Shrimp!!!!



## JonRon (9 Jun 2017)

I am not sure if there is already a post on showing your Shrimp. If not lets get one started.

Here is mine!

Red Bee Shrimp  Grade "s - ss" Ueno Bloodline

Kind regards,

JonRon


----------



## SuperJam (12 Jun 2017)

Its taken me a while to get the camera out (!) and I have tried to capture some of clanJam, here's one of my juvenile males - so hard to catch them!


----------



## SuperJam (12 Jun 2017)

... and a couple of the girls:


----------



## buttons (14 Jun 2017)

Here's a few of some of my home bred shrimps. 

Berried Blue Steel





Spotted head pinto 















And my shrimp in PFK the month






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperJam (14 Jun 2017)

Awesome shrimp


----------



## buttons (14 Jun 2017)

SuperJam said:


> Awesome shrimp



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon (15 Jun 2017)

I agree, they are beautiful.


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Jun 2017)

buttons said:


> Here's a few of some of my home bred shrimps.
> 
> Berried Blue Steel
> 
> ...



I seen that! Beauty!


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jun 2017)

My RCS


----------



## Hyoscine (12 Sep 2017)

Got lucky with my phone this morning...


----------



## Al Grant (14 Sep 2017)

Nothing spectacular here, just some Amano's 










Video Link - *Amano Feeding *(Can't work out how to post a video!)

Video & images taken with Google Pixel+ camera


----------

